# Possible 30's schwinn, need help with I.D.



## shishkbob (Jun 30, 2012)

I recently acquired this bike.  It has been hanging in a friends shop for a quite a few years.  It has a sticker on the handle bars stating 1930's Arnold Schwinn.  I would like some help ID'ing this bike.  

Bike images 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

i can take and post more pics of specific parts if needed.


----------



## rhenning (Jun 30, 2012)

You images post only gets you to a login account (probably yours) that I can't access.  Post the pictures on this site so we can view them if you want help.  If I can do it you can.  Roger


----------



## bricycle (Jun 30, 2012)

There should be a serial number stamped under the crank (bottom bearing) area...this will id it. Welcome!!!


----------



## shishkbob (Jul 2, 2012)

looks like my link didn't work, it is to my Google+ page that i marked public, but i will repost on the site tonight.  

The serial on the BB is C14065


----------



## shishkbob (Jul 2, 2012)

here we go again, here are some pics, let me know if you need more of any specific parts.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 2, 2012)

*Autocycle date*

Based on the serial number, the frame was made in 1940.


----------



## shishkbob (Jul 2, 2012)

WES PINCHOT said:


> Based on the serial number, the frame was made in 1940.




From what I have been able to find, it has been pointing me in that direction.


----------



## bobcycles (Jul 2, 2012)

*Frankenstein bike*

1940 frame or late 1939....... aftermarket fenders........"D" model rear carrier...D model or off brand wheel set.
Non Schwinn equipment saddle.   

You have a deluxe B model frame set with a bunch of various parts glommed on.
hope you didn't shell out too much on that one....

maybe 300-400 range value in parts parted out


----------



## shishkbob (Jul 2, 2012)

bobcycles said:


> 1940 frame or late 1939....... aftermarket fenders........"D" model rear carrier...D model or off brand wheel set.
> Non Schwinn equipment saddle.
> 
> You have a deluxe B model frame set with a bunch of various parts glommed on.
> ...




thank you for the breakdown, actually was given the bike and wanted to know what I have before decide what to do with it.


----------



## oquinn (Jul 2, 2012)

*what will you take for the whole bike?*

I get sick of watchin good bikes bein stripped down and pieced out


----------



## bobcycles (Jul 2, 2012)

*bike*

I am totally opposed to parting out nice originals.  A bike like what you have there?  Is essentially ONLY a frame set.   The rest of the parts don't even belong on the bike.  No harm 'parting it' if you are planning on rebuilding it 'correctly'.  Actually...selling that one as parts is not a big deal, no crime commited.   The integrity of that beast was lost long ago after the parts swapping around occurred and the whole thing got repainted over.   If you decide to build it, keep in mind you have the easiest stuff to find already.....frame and fork.  The rest is NOT that easy if you want to do it right.  Can be quite costly too.  Good luck


----------



## shishkbob (Jul 12, 2012)

oquinn said:


> I get sick of watchin good bikes bein stripped down and pieced out




i would prefer to sell it complete.

i don't have the time to part it out, plus the wife is on me for all my other junk.


----------



## shishkbob (Jul 12, 2012)

bobcycles said:


> I am totally opposed to parting out nice originals.  A bike like what you have there?  Is essentially ONLY a frame set.   The rest of the parts don't even belong on the bike.  No harm 'parting it' if you are planning on rebuilding it 'correctly'.  Actually...selling that one as parts is not a big deal, no crime commited.   The integrity of that beast was lost long ago after the parts swapping around occurred and the whole thing got repainted over.   If you decide to build it, keep in mind you have the easiest stuff to find already.....frame and fork.  The rest is NOT that easy if you want to do it right.  Can be quite costly too.  Good luck




i understand about not parting out vintage originals, even if this is a "Frank-n-bike" i would only sell it as a whole.


----------

